# Just Some Pictures and Stuff..



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

So I guess part of my fish hobby includes the fun in taking pictures of my tanks and fish.
So here are some pictures I have taken that I thought were kinda cool. So I thought I would share with you guys..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, that's a nice camera you have there. What kind is it?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

snyderguy said:


> Very nice, that's a nice camera you have there. What kind is it?


It is a Canon EOS 450D. I don't know very much about it, just how to point and shoot. Every once in a while I'll have my husband adjust the settings for me.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

Very Nice! so thats your 125gal in the first pic?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

kurka said:


> Very Nice! so thats your 125gal in the first pic?


Yup it is.. Now day 26 of being set up with the plants. And they are all growing and doing great!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Kimberly said:


> Yup it is.. Now day 26 of being set up with the plants. And they are all growing and doing great!


Where did you pick them up?

Nice setup, very beautiful!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

this aquarium is going to grow in very nice. wish i had a 125 gallon :/


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

very nice, Kimberly..


----------

